# help i.d. this bike



## pedal alley (Nov 3, 2009)

i think its a late 70's murray.
not sure. anybody know ?


----------



## ccr (Nov 3, 2009)

your on the right track, its a murray made frame, but they made bikes for brand names like hiawatha, western flyer, murray, sears and maybe a couple others i dont know about. i think theres a murray serial chart / info floating around somewhere though that could probably narrow it down for you.


----------



## MIDGETSTINGRAY68 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Ask*

Allwhite00 he has the same bike in the post (GOT MY BIKE DONE DONE),WHAT DO YOU THINK,right now,check it out,he may have the badge for hes and he could tell you WHAT YOUR BIKE IS,.J.J.


----------

